# Raub- und Fuchsbaue



## catamarca

Hola !
estoy revisando bibliografía de viajeros europeos que han venido a visitar las minas de mi región en el siglo XIX, dentro de ellos está un alemán que comentó sus visitas. Estudié un poco el alemán en la secundaria, pero no soy capaz de traducir correctamente esta frase, que me resulta muy interesante.
El texto trata de unas minas y de como se las explota en ese entonces:

"In den übrigen Gruben, meistens Eingebornen angehörend , werden noch  immer die alten Spanischen Raub- und Fuchsbaue fortgesetzt.In den  übrigen Gruben, meistens Eingebornen angehörend , werden noch immer die  alten Spanischen Raub- und Fuchsbaue fortgesetzt."

Asi lo traduje con el google:
"En las minas restantes, la mayoría pertenecientes a los nativos, aún seguirá el robo y el engaño al español."

Pero, se trata de robo DE los españoles, A los españoles, o a la usanza española ???? 
Gracias nuevamente


----------



## Alemanita

catamarca said:


> Hola !
> estoy revisando bibliografía de viajeros europeos que han venido a visitar las minas de mi región en el siglo XIX, dentro de ellos está un alemán que comentó sus visitas. Estudié un poco el alemán en la secundaria, pero no soy capaz de traducir correctamente esta frase, que me resulta muy interesante.
> El texto trata de unas minas y de como se las explota en ese entonces:
> 
> "In den übrigen Gruben, meistens Eingebornen angehörend , werden noch  immer die alten Spanischen Raub- und Fuchsbaue fortgesetzt.In den  übrigen Gruben, meistens Eingebornen angehörend , werden noch immer die  alten Spanischen Raub- und Fuchsbaue fortgesetzt."
> 
> Asi lo traduje con el google:
> "En las minas restantes, la mayoría pertenecientes a los nativos, aún seguirá el robo y el engaño al español."
> 
> Pero, se trata de robo DE los españoles, A los españoles, o a la usanza española ????
> Gracias nuevamente




Hola Catamarca:

... se siguen usando las antiguas técnicas españolas de explotamiento.

Eso es lo que entiendo, sin saber nada de minería. Es cierto que Raubbau puede significar explotación abusiva y Fuchsbau es la madriguera del zorro pero quién te dice que no son términos técnicos para cierta manera de excavar.

Espero haberte sido útil.

Saludos.


----------



## catamarca

Hola Alemanita,
gracias por tu respuesta ! En otro hilo (en inglés) me han dado "explotación irregular" para Raubbau, y Fuchsbau no me queda claro, pero podría ser algo, no como engaño, sino más cerca de 'confidencial' en el sentido de 'baja escala' (explotación familiar vs. explotación industrial) ?
Espero tu opinión, pero desde ya muchas gracias. Tiene mucho más sentido así, y es mucho más interesante para mi


----------



## Alemanita

Hola Catamarca:

te repito que no sé nada de minería pero si estás investigando el tema quizás logres dar con los términos técnicos: el Raubbau, creo, se refiere a una explotación no ordenada u organizada: abrían un socavón, extraían lo que había y con lo que sacaban del siguiente tapaban el primer agujero. En Fuchsbau, tengo la impresión, se trata de avanzar bajo tierra como lo hace el zorro cuando se construye su cueva o madriguera: de una entrada principal excava varias cuevas, una más arriba, la otra más abajo o al costado, en fin, también sin plan ni sistema, pero varias galerías a la vez.

Espero haberte sido útil.
Saludos.


http://www.educima.com/dibujo-para-colorear-madriguera-de-zorros-i9463.html


----------



## catamarca

Hola Alemanita,
gracias por tu respuesta. Tiene mucho sentido así, está muy bueno


----------



## ErOtto

Raubbau no sólo se aplica a la minería... véase aquí.


----------

